#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  > تجربیات: فروش لایسنس نود32 تعداد کاربر نامحدود

## vahid9317

با سلام 
لایسنس نود32
اعتبار 2020/8/18
تعداد کاربر نامحدود
قیمت 12000تومان
لینک خرید
https://Zarinp.al/262728

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## مهدي1355

سلام من روی اعتمادبه این سایت از این انتی ویروس خریدکردم اصلا لاینس که فرستادعمل نکردهیچ شماره پشتبانی هم نداشت که لااقل زنگ بزنم خواهشمندم پیگیری کنیدایمیل منasdalhyr@gmail.com

----------


## مهدي1355

کلاه برداری است خرید نکنید من خرید کردم جواب ندادasdalhyr@gmail.com

----------


## yousef55

نود 32 رایگان با اپدیت دایمی هست.. به خاطر مسایل اخلاقی نمیگم کجا.. ولی زیاد هست
بعد شما یه لایسنس خریدید که فوقش چند ماه میخواست کار کنه..

----------


## davood4000

> سلام من روی اعتمادبه این سایت از این انتی ویروس خریدکردم اصلا لاینس که فرستادعمل نکردهیچ شماره پشتبانی هم نداشت که لااقل زنگ بزنم خواهشمندم پیگیری کنیدایمیل منasdalhyr@gmail.com


درود دوست عزیز اگه پست یکی از مدیرها یا افراد شناخته شده سایت بزاره معتبره در غیر این صورت نباید خرید میکردین

----------


## مهدي1355

باسلام الان که اطلاع رسانی کردم لاهقل پست این یارورابرداریدتا بیشتر کلاه برداری نکرده اینو که میتونید بکنید یا..........

----------

